# Is any other living soul on Mitrazapene or has been?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm jogging along pretty well on Mitrazapene - it was the 3rd line of attack for very severe anxiety/type depression and I've been on it (30mg at night) for getting on for 2 years. The only side-effect I've encountered is weight gain - which I'm trying to address with diet and exercise. Its a long slow road right enough - cos the weight doesn't seem to be shifting. Mind, compared to the horrors of my illness - its a pretty small price to pay.I don't want horror stories - you can get enough of that on the net - but just wondered whether anyone else was/is on it? I think it also goes by the name of Zisprin (the soluble variety)Sue


----------

